# sick ass 79' regal commin out of michigan



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

this is my frame off full wrap ive been working on for about 4 years now.I do all the hydraulic/airbag installs around here and have for years. I built everything from scratch including the 4-link twisted trailing arms. pockets have 9" 1/2" thick pipe bent outword a little i used instead of splitting the belly. lots of other shit ive done im gonna take some more pics in the morning and post. let me know what ya think. OH YEA RON I WANT TO REPRESENT BLACK MAGIC OUT HERE SO LET ME KNOW ABOUT SPONSORSHIP. I CAN SELL ALOT OF YOUR SHIT WITH MY INSTALLS


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

heres my boy standing next to the back bumper bracket 6 feet off the ground. It wasnt even locked up all the way 18" tele's to 36"
the pic of my car in the driveway was copied from a picture it looks like there is a dent in the body but the car is mint with 50k original not a scratch or a piece of rust


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

wtf


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 8 2008, 08:34 PM~11817819
> *wtf
> *




me too!


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Like the front spring pocket hope it works out cool


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Your gonna have to get out there & prove yourself BEFORE you get a sponsorship from anyone...............



Building something that can Lock up high is alot different than something that performs ........ So ,,, Your 1/2 way there 


Keep up the work & send us some pics when it stands


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ive had this car for 8 years or so and intstalled 2 showtime pumps 6 batts and did the wheel wells but wasnt happy there. this is gonna be my 1st radical/street car but i have built a radical caddy and a truck both 4 pump 14 battery set-ups that have won every show around here along with about 15 street set-ups. Im gonna put 1 piston to the nose 10 batteries best of the best everything. been researching this for 4 years.


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

here's a couple pics of the rear suspension during mock up


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

check out what i did with the upper control arm ears. kinda like tombstones. i was gonna have R.I.P. or something like that pinstriped them when im done.


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

here's what the pocket looked like before and after. i figured it was easier than splitting the belly


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

thats shits crazy hno: hope everything works out though


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

do i see jb weld on that frame


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

yea i burned it off tho and put a fat ass bead across it.


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

the two plates came together weird and there was a gap. but my stick welder fixed it


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

well.........not anymore


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

the upper trailing arm mounting bracket proved to be a problem when we lifted the ass up the spring hit it and bent my $400 tele's. so it had to go.I ended up building a triangular bracket a little bit further down the frame than the stock lower mount and mounting the upper and lower to the same place. I also notched the frame on the inside with a pipe so the spring could move freely for 3-wheelin


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

how come all your pictures look like theyre from the 80's? Do yourself a favor and buy a better camera so you can remember this build a little better and make it look like you built it in the 21st century  (And so we can see it better)


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

sorry. the pictures were taken with a disposable camera and the pics were scanned because i dump every penny i have into making my car right not some stupid fucking camera. but yea the pics suck.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 9 2008, 07:07 PM~11823317
> *sorry. the pictures were taken with a disposable camera and the pics were scanned because i dump every penny i have into making my car right not some stupid fucking camera. but yea the pics suck.
> *



cheer up .. 

besides after developing a few rolls of film the digi cam pays it self off ..how ever batteries dont last very long .. need to invest in lots of rechargeables like i used to do

i cant imagine the hours put in on them twisted trailing arms thats pretty sick and i'd bet labor intensive

now one question i got are the legs coming down in the back of the frame .. is that so yoiu dont absolutely crush the bumper ?or is it like to drop batteries lower in the back


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

those twisted arms... :thumbsup:

where you at in michigan????????


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

no that big ass 2x6 was there for something else i cant even remember but its gone now. i was thinking about putting something back there but until you hop and know where its gonna hit i really cant put nothing there


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

I live in ann arbor right off 23 and 94. the trailing arms took me 3days 8 hours a day. Ive never seen anyone else with em thats why i built them


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a feeling we will see some more twisted trailing arms in the future.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I like the trailing arms man. "Bout time some new shit comes around Fuck the haters, you are building this thing your self. That's lowriding.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 9 2008, 12:02 AM~11818765
> *Ive had this car for 8 years or so and intstalled 2 showtime pumps 6 batts and did the wheel wells but wasnt happy there. this is gonna be my 1st radical/street car but i have built a radical caddy and a truck both 4 pump 14 battery set-ups that have won every show around here along with about 15 street set-ups. Im gonna put 1 piston to the nose 10 batteries best of the best everything. been researching this for 4 years.
> 
> 
> ...



Funny, appearently you live less than 3 miles from my crib, never seen you, never heard of you,,, and we have held king of the street in michigan for damn near 10 years.... so when did you beat us??


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 9 2008, 06:24 PM~11825655
> *Funny, appearently you live less than 3 miles from my crib, never seen you, never heard of you,,, and we have held king of the street in michigan for damn near 10 years.... so when did you beat us??
> *


 :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood (Jan 5, 2007)

uh oh ....things bout to get heated up in here...What up J ^^^^^^^


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

This should be in project rides anyways.


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

thats cuz i lived in B.C . Your weak ass king of the streets shit is soon to be crushed.... sorry. who are u again????


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

oh and i seen some of your work and it doesnt look like its gonna be to hard to be the next king of the streets around here. but good luck in 09'


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

those twisted trailing arms would look sick chrome.  any pics of those getting made?


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

they will be chromed and maybe some pinstripes to match the frame. yes i have pics. no you cant c them.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 9 2008, 10:29 PM~11828378
> *they will be chromed and maybe some pinstripes to match the frame. yes i have pics. no you cant c them.
> *


 :roflmao: ok.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

I was trying to be cool bro, aint like theres alot of people around here doing this shit, but there has been plenty of people running thier mouths about how they are gonna do this and that, calling us out, maybe one or two in the past 10 years accually had a car.. but since you have a car, and been winning everything around here, I guess we can nose up.... where do you live, house call fool


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 10 2008, 02:28 AM~11828868
> *I was trying to be cool bro, aint like theres alot of people around here doing this shit, but there has been plenty of people running thier mouths about how they are gonna do this and that, calling us out, maybe one or two in the past 10 years accually had a car.. but since you have a car, and been winning everything around here, I guess we can nose up.... where do you live, house call fool
> *


gangsta


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 10 2008, 02:28 AM~11828868
> *I was trying to be cool bro, aint like theres alot of people around here doing this shit, but there has been plenty of people running thier mouths about how they are gonna do this and that, calling us out, maybe one or two in the past 10 years accually had a car.. but since you have a car, and been winning everything around here, I guess we can nose up.... where do you live, house call fool
> *


damn bill let the man get it on the streets first :biggrin: gota see if its even gona work first,  then if it does work,,, he'll have plenty of people to hop :thumbsup:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 9 2008, 09:00 PM~11827537
> *thats cuz i lived in B.C . Your weak ass king of the streets shit is soon to be crushed.... sorry.  who are u again????
> *



B.C. as in BC Canada ???? if so Who are you?


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79+Oct 9 2008, 01:00 PM~11822105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: am i the only one who thought of homeboy kakalak when i seen the jbweld :dunno:


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 10 2008, 08:33 AM~11829200
> *B.C. as in  BC Canada ???? if so Who are you?
> *



before christ :dunno: :dunno: uffin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Oct 10 2008, 04:28 AM~11828868
> *I was trying to be cool bro, aint like theres alot of people around here doing this shit, but there has been plenty of people running thier mouths about how they are gonna do this and that, calling us out, maybe one or two in the past 10 years accually had a car.. but since you have a car, and been winning everything around here, I guess we can nose up.... where do you live, house call fool
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 8 2008, 11:12 PM~11817551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool arms


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 9 2008, 12:01 PM~11822687
> *the upper trailing arm mounting bracket proved to be a problem when we lifted the ass up the spring hit it and bent my $400  tele's. so it had to go.I ended up building a triangular bracket a little bit further down the frame than the stock lower mount and mounting the upper and lower to the same place.  I also notched the frame on the inside with a pipe so the spring could move freely for 3-wheelin
> 
> 
> ...



not hatin but just curious why the twisted arms jus for look? :dunno:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 10 2008, 09:55 AM~11830226
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: am i the only one who thought of homeboy kakalak when i seen the jbweld  :dunno:
> *


hmmmmm.... i see a pattern with this jbweld thing :rofl:


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

like pinky said let me finish my car first and i will be more than happy to nose up to anyone.i still got a long way to go before its done anyway. if i win great if i lose ah well.but i bet my car will look better doin it. if you got a single pumper that will be capable of what mine will congrats. and even then u aint commin to my house.


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

yea just for looks. i got the idea from an old schwinn lowrider bike with the twisted forks. I was just sick of doing the same old 2x3 for everyone so i decited to get innovativ. dont get me wrong i can build a cool ass set of 2x3 but not for my car.
PLEASE EVERYONE PLEASE FORGIVE ME FOR THE JB WELD I PROMISE IT WILL NEVER HAPPEN AGAIN I KNOW I SHOULD BURN IN HELL FOR IT BUT LET ME LIVE PLEASE!!!!! ENOUGH.


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

plus i have been building this ALL BY MYSELF. im sure you guys can slap a single pump hopper together in a weekend. im just an average guy trying to build the best lowrider i can. I can build a truck hopper in a weekend too. this is a SHOW CAR/HOPPER. like you said i havent seen any cars around here like that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79+Oct 9 2008, 12:02 AM~11818765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


be careful homie. this is LIL someone will break your ass off and E-mail that shit back to you


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

not to worried. my work will speak for itself


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 10 2008, 12:16 PM~11830891
> *not to worried. my work will speak for itself
> *



yep. no hiding your talent. pictures prove everything.

:and in my best forest gump voice:

"thats all i gonna say about that"


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 8 2008, 10:02 PM~11818765
> *Ive had this car for 8 years or so and intstalled 2 showtime pumps 6 batts and did the wheel wells but wasnt happy there. this is gonna be my 1st radical/street car but i have built a radical caddy and a truck both 4 pump 14 battery set-ups that have won every show around here along with about 15 street set-ups. Im gonna put 1 piston to the nose 10 batteries best of the best everything. been researching this for 4 years.
> 
> 
> ...



look like you gonna be doin it real big with the size of those strokes you gonna extend those arms homie? i did an inch and a half looks tough  



















all the way dumped


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 10 2008, 10:16 AM~11830891
> *not to worried. my work will speak for itself
> *



this work is screaming... 


"I AM GOING TO BUCKLE LIKE A CHEAP WALMART BELT!!!"


I don't have the time to pick apart everything, but I see more gaps in this frame than in the Grand Canyon, spots just missing metal that desperately need it and a belly that is going to collaspe the first time you have a switch or solenoid stick, that is if it will go over 30" with no travel in the front end because the pipe screwed the front frame geometry up.


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

yea i had to do 1"3/4 because the 1/4" plate on the tombstone ears pulled them in 1/4 . already mocked it up on the car it looks sick. Im gonna go buy a digital camera tomorrow and get some of the control arms. Perfection at its finest


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

what about when the grade 5 bolts break off of those little tombstones?
looks like there weld on, if your gonna paint that frame i would cut those off and just drill a hole ATLEAST that way you can replace the bolts without fucking up the paint


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

the pics were took IN PROGRESS everything that could buckle or break has been reinforced to the fullest. No more gaps, no more missing metal. and the front of the car was braced top and bottom before the pockets were even touched. This has'nt been a 4 year project for nothing ive overlooked everything 10 times over. but thanks for the concern. 18" tele's to 36"


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 10 2008, 10:42 AM~11831053
> *what about when the grade 5 bolts break off of those little tombstones?
> looks like there weld on, if your gonna paint that frame i would cut those off and just drill a hole ATLEAST that way you can replace the bolts without fucking up the paint
> *


i guess you have to get him creadit for trying to do his own shit im not mine at pitbull  

i dont even know how to weld


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 10 2008, 11:55 AM~11830226
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: am i the only one who thought of homeboy kakalak when i seen the jbweld  :dunno:
> *


fkr :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 10 2008, 10:02 AM~11830776
> *plus i have been building this ALL BY MYSELF. im sure you guys can slap a single pump hopper together in a weekend. im just an average guy trying to build the best lowrider i can. I can build a truck hopper in a weekend too. this is a SHOW CAR/HOPPER. like you said i havent seen any cars around here like that.
> *


Damn can i get that special recepe cause it took me the better part of a year to build my truck after work in the late hours!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 01:04 PM~11831185
> *fkr :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE2LOW+Oct 10 2008, 12:32 PM~11830501-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why dont you just take the pic off? I never used JB Weld and still hear about it....You on the other hand used it so I cant imagine how long your going to hear about it :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 10 2008, 01:06 PM~11831193
> *Damn can i get that special recepe cause it took me the better part of a year to build my truck after work in the late hours!
> *


maybe you just need a bigger hammer
:dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 10 2008, 02:10 PM~11831219
> *maybe you just need a bigger hammer
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 01:10 PM~11831217
> *:0
> why dont you just take the pic off? I never used JB Weld and still hear about it....You on the other hand used it so I cant imagine how long your going to hear about it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: best shit i read all day. crazy mofo :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 10 2008, 11:10 AM~11831219
> *maybe you just need a bigger hammer
> :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: I tried but it didn't fit in my garage. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 10 2008, 01:11 PM~11831236
> *:roflmao: I tried but it didn't fit in my garage. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

the bolts are grade 8 and yea i thought about them breaking off and will probably just drill holes. the tombstones are the stock ears with plates all around them. the bolt was welded from the inside very well before they were plated, but breaking off has always been a concern off mine. again its in progress


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

man with that hammer i could do it in a day


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 10 2008, 11:06 AM~11831193
> *Can i get that special recepe cause it took me the better part of a year to build my truck after work in the late hours!
> *


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 10 2008, 01:15 PM~11831271
> *the bolts are grade 8 and yea i thought about them breaking off and will probably just drill holes. the tombstones are the stock ears with plates all around them. the bolt was welded from the inside very well before they were plated, but breaking off has always been a concern off mine. again its in progress
> *


ooooooooooooooooo. well just some FYI the heat from the weld is only going to make the bolt "brittle" <--------- i need a spell check please :cheesy:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 10 2008, 11:17 AM~11831290
> *ooooooooooooooooo. well just some FYI the heat from the weld is only going to make the bolt "brittle" <--------- i need a spell check please  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 10 2008, 02:11 PM~11831230
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: best shit i read all day.  crazy mofo  :biggrin:
> *


Glad I made you laugh :biggrin:


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

i spot welded it and let it cool before another. but i took that into consideration before i did it


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 10 2008, 01:18 PM~11831302
> *Glad I made you laugh :biggrin:
> *


you got me laughing in a couple topics.................... damn post whore :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 10 2008, 02:20 PM~11831317
> *you got me laughing in a couple topics.................... damn post whore  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

this is entertaining


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Oct 10 2008, 01:20 PM~11832200
> *this is entertaining
> *


Fk yeah!


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 10 2008, 11:41 AM~11830590
> *like pinky said let me finish my car first and i will be more than happy to nose up to anyone.i still got a long way to go before its done anyway.  if i win great if i lose ah well.but i bet my car will look better doin it. if you got a single pumper that will be capable of what mine will congrats. and even then u aint commin to my house.
> *



Im not hatin on you homie, good luck with your car, see you at the shows


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am building my own frame too! Its a lot of work! keep it up!


----------



## StreetCarKiller62 (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 9 2008, 09:00 PM~11827537
> *thats cuz i lived in B.C . Your weak ass king of the streets shit is soon to be crushed.... sorry.  who are u again????
> *


????


BC ?????????


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Oct 10 2008, 03:27 PM~11833310
> *????
> BC ?????????
> *


 :dunno: lemme google it


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Oct 10 2008, 04:41 PM~11833429
> *:dunno:  lemme google it
> *


we know where it is :roflmao: 

up here in canada eh


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Oct 10 2008, 10:02 AM~11830776
> *plus i have been building this ALL BY MYSELF. im sure you guys can slap a single pump hopper together in a weekend. im just an average guy trying to build the best lowrider i can. I can build a truck hopper in a weekend too. this is a SHOW CAR/HOPPER. like you said i havent seen any cars around here like that.
> *



you don't get out much show&go in detroit have some of the cleanest show hoppers around 

I build my cars in a little two car garadge too so when your ready I got a new single for that ass :0


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Who did you get the telescopics from???


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

your right i don't get out much. and your also right about show&go building nice ass show hoppers.They have the manpower and funds to do it all day,But how many other people in the midwest build show hoppers in there garage like us, wait to get a weeks paycheck and turn around spend it on 1 set of cylinders. All i was sayin is i don't have unlimited funds or all the materials at my fingertips. I been at this fuckin project for the 5th winter now and you c where im at. Im trying to get to that level and build some shit no one has seen before. but if your from around here im sure i will see you in the near furture. good luck and keep workin hard cuz i know im gonna have to


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

prohopper telescope 18"- 36" havent even extended them all the way


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

so at the rate your going this will be done 2015 maybee??


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

im planning on 09' the pics were from 06. mock up is already done i just have a little finish grinding/molding before chrome,paint,pinstripes and silver leaf. thats funny tho :biggrin:


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Being realistic, IMO if you post pics of ANYTHING on here that isn't 100% clean, and your work area cleaned up tight, someone is going to blow your shit out talking shit. "CC" posted that rotisserie, it was clean, new material, pretty welds, cleaned up shop, etc., and at that time, someone said that "CC" was "over rated." WTF. Probably coming from some asshole who never turned a wrench in their life. I see alot of these guys have paid someone to build their ride and then talk shit like they know anything at all, which they surely don't, otherwise they'd be building their own. LOL But there WILL be shit-talking even from the dick-heads.
If it ain't "perfect," don't post it!!! Unless you want your shit "blown out." And just forget defending it, as your fingers will wear out trying, and then the next morning when you check, there will be more shit talking on the topic. LOL :uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jimmy C_@Oct 11 2008, 04:54 AM~11836656
> *Being realistic, IMO if you post pics of ANYTHING on here that isn't 100% clean, and your work area cleaned up tight, someone is going to blow your shit out talking shit.  "CC" posted that rotisserie, it was clean, new material, pretty welds, cleaned up shop, etc., and at that time, someone said that "CC" was "over rated."  WTF.  Probably coming from some asshole who never turned a wrench in their life.  I see alot of these guys have paid someone to build their ride and then talk shit like they know anything at all, which they surely don't, otherwise they'd be building their own. LOL But there WILL be shit-talking even from the dick-heads.
> If it ain't "perfect," don't post it!!!  Unless you want your shit "blown out."  And just forget defending it, as your fingers will wear out trying, and then the next morning when you check, there will be more shit talking on the topic. LOL :uh:
> *


some of the truest shit ever spoken  



















but with that said. i tend to do allot of shit talkin my damn self :0 but its all in fun. 

surly my LIL homies don't think i am over rated though  :biggrin: 




hows things going down your way jimmy?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs+Oct 11 2008, 06:18 AM~11836665-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 11 2008, 08:03 AM~11836776
> *i didnt know it was fun cuz you make me feel unappreciated sometimes tommy   :biggrin:
> 
> :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


  i will try and be more sensitive for now on out. i will also not make bad comments on shit that looks like it was put together by three year olds.  










:biggrin: but just for today only :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 11 2008, 09:20 AM~11836821
> *  i will try and be more sensitive for now on out. i will also not make bad comments on shit that looks like it was put together by three year olds.
> :biggrin: but just for today only  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: my shit dont look bad like a three y/o put it together :angry: does it :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 11 2008, 08:33 AM~11836859
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: my shit dont look bad like a three y/o put it together :angry: does it :happysad:
> *


NAW MAN. you know we cool. everything i have seen you do is straight.


i actually got two pm's today from fools i dont even know guess they seen the topic all saying that i am over rated. wtf lmao.... damn jimmy  :biggrin: fuk em


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

damn everyone here from michigan made me wonder too who are u? i work out in ann arbor every day never seen that car before and i can kinda tell almost what block you are on or near based on the houses. the body looks nice but dang at least hang out so people see u before u posting that king stuff


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

don't know anyone!! i didnt know i had to be friends with some one before i posted my work. I'll wont make this mistake again


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

naw u don't have to be friends but hang out from time to time so we know who u are. i'm not hateing trust me i just wanna see your car


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

good shit in here


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

I used to roll with true rollerz when i had the 2 pump setup.they got me into lowriding.we did a show a couple years back at briarwood mall.my car wasnt there i had started the project already but i was. All the shows ryan threw at milan i was there. the show at the uaw off michigan ave i was a judge(where they raffeled of the true rollerz built caddy). i had never welded before i started this project but i bought a powermig 210 and im getting better. I built a set of control arms for bobs caddy.
im sure you guys have seen me just didnt know who i was. when my shit's done that will change


----------



## gasman (Oct 20, 2007)

uaw hall on mich ave. ok we have our work picnics there u must be telling the truth i suppose.


----------



## Jimmy C (Oct 9, 2007)

Now I feel like I contributed to a page of KAOS. LOL Everything's "TT" down here, "CC." 
One of the funniest damn sayings I see on here that I'm sure "pisses-off" peepz is; "Pics or it didn't happen." Someone talkin' shit about someone else's reality from five states away, someone getting something off their chest, and..."Pics or it didn't happen." LOL WTF! 
And, how does it feel to be "over-rated?" And really nice of you to be so damn nice for ONLY a day. 
Now "gasman" busts out w/: "We have our work picnics there, so you must be tellin' the truth, damn, like he was probably just making all this up, but since the place you mention does really exist... ROFLMAO This place is a freakin' zoo, and then there's topics that have the whole first page of replies that's nothing but Goofs on this guy's topic: what the hell is that? Learn to type...can't they spell where you live? This topic was posted a hundred times, look it up...then; "Pics or it didn't happen." 
CAN"T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG??? 
HOLD IT, HOLD IT, COOL OUT, TAKE A DAMN CHILL PILL!!! Remember in Spike Lee's "Do The Right Thing?" When all the different peepz in Bed Stuy, Brklyn. faced the camera close-up and went off; Black on Italian, Italian on Black, White cop on the PRs, PRs on the Koreans and then the Koreans on the Jews (Mayor Koch), ??? And the DJ (Samuel L. Jackson) came in close and told everybody to CHILL. All in one hot summer day... How MANY times I watched that movie, it's so damn relevant. It IS NYC, but it portraits every place else also, like LIL. LOL If you haven't seen that flick, "SEE IT." To me, that flick is a mordern day "West Side Story,"- a flick that my fam, kids included, knows every scene by heart. "CC" if you haven't seen those two flicks, see them NOW. ( I can't let the kids see "Do The Right Thing" yet, but in time when they're older. ...And get the hell off some real peepz' backs! LOL on LIL.


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: ok


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

not hating homie but some of the work does look a lil "rough" but its looking ok for your 1st wrap


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

heres my control arms ready for chrome. The lowers are FULLY plated and molded with a pipe to match the one in the frame for the spring. the ugly ass hump where the sway bar goes was cut out and a section of a pipe was welded in, heated and smoothed over for cosmetic purposes. The uppers were extended 1" 1/2 and after they were FULLY plated also. I cut the ugly ass humps out and welded another section of a pipe in,heated and smoothed. I also put spherical bearings in the pocket for my cylinders in the front. The small bearings are for the front pockets and the large ones go in the bridge for my tele's. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Nov 19 2008, 06:19 PM~12204166
> *heres my control arms ready for chrome. The lowers are FULLY plated and molded with a pipe to match the one in the frame for the spring. the ugly ass hump where the sway bar goes was cut out and a section of a pipe was welded in, heated and smoothed over for cosmetic purposes. The uppers were extended 1" 1/2 and after they were FULLY plated also. I cut the ugly ass humps out and welded another section of a pipe in,heated and smoothed. I also put spherical bearings in the pocket for my cylinders in the front. The small bearings are for the front pockets and the large ones go in the bridge for my tele's. Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> 
> ...



HEY HOMIE NOT HATIN OR TALKIN SHIT BUT YOU SHOULD REALLY 
PUT ALL THAT TOGETHER BEFOR YOU SEND THEM CHROME 


I GOT A $100 THEM CUPS ON THEM LOWER ARMS WILL HIT 
THE GROUND BUT THEY LOOK GOOD THOUGH GOOD LUCK


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

i got 3 1/2" lift spindles so they won't hit. i got a full stack of 5 tons in there so i figure the spring will collapse all the way before the control arm whacks the ground. But that is a concern of mine. I might chop an inch off just to be safe.


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

i have had everything bolted together and they were pretty far from the ground but there is no way to tell until i hop it. ahhh well. If it gets fucked up i will build another set. I have a money tree in my back yard.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Nov 19 2008, 07:25 PM~12204755
> *i have had everything bolted together and they were pretty far from the ground but there is no way to tell until i hop it. ahhh well. If it gets fucked up i will build another set. I have a money tree in my back yard.
> *



WELL JUST PUT IT TOGETHER WITH NO SPRINGS AND SEE IF IT WILL HIT ALL THE WAY DOWN


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

good idea. thanks man i'll do it tomorrow & let you know


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

Not all of use have the time, resources, and place to attempt a first time build like this. Hats off to you bro. Can't wait to see it all together.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Nov 19 2008, 09:14 PM~12206496
> *Not all of use have the time, resources, and place to attempt a first time build like this.  Hats off to you bro.  Can't wait to see it all together.
> *



x2 homie


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Nov 19 2008, 08:32 PM~12204828
> *WELL JUST PUT IT TOGETHER WITH NO SPRINGS AND SEE IF IT WILL HIT ALL THE WAY DOWN
> *


Don't forget that the tires will compress some as well. So even with no coils it's still not at it's lowest point.

I also don't see why your using the bearings if you are going to have them oversized like that. They need to fit tight to do anything more than a hole cut in the frame would.


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks for the props.. I have a alot of time & money into this project and I know someday soon it will all pay off when I slam the bumper and all you see is chrome,paint and pinstripes underneath.


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 19 2008, 09:47 PM~12206920
> *Don't forget that the tires will compress some as well. So even with no coils it's still not at it's lowest point.
> 
> I also don't see why your using the bearings if you are going to have them oversized like that. They need to fit tight to do anything more than a hole cut in the frame would.
> *



Well besides fucking up the cylinder i just used them to do something different. I tried to make everything i possibly could 1 off. Fuck being like everyone else. and the bearings will serve their purpose


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm all for being creative. I always try to build my set ups to be different. Those bearings would do a better job of locating the cylinders if they were a tight fit though. Then you could benefit from the articulation of the bearing while still preventing the cylinder from slapping around in the frame.


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

I know i baught them for a different set of cylinders (torpedos). Now that showtime is no more for now i had to settle for BMH comps. which were alot smaller. the bearings are just tack welded in right now so i might get new ones. I got all 4 for $100 so it aint shit to get the right size.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

If you have access to a lathe you could turn some bushings to take up the difference.


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 19 2008, 10:13 PM~12207221
> *If you have access to a lathe you could turn some bushings to take up the difference.
> *


HOW???


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Out of steel bar stock. I'm not good with doing any drawing on the computer and it would be difficult to explain without a pic. You bore a hole in the center of the bar the size of the cylinder then turn the out side to the I.D. of the bearing leaving a step at one end to prevent it from slipping out of the bearing.


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

oh tight thats a real good idea :thumbsup: wish i knew how to use one.


----------



## P RIP Shorty (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@Nov 19 2008, 08:50 PM~12206952
> *thanks for the props.. I have a alot of time & money into this project and I know someday soon it will all pay off when I slam the bumper and all you see is chrome,paint and pinstripes underneath.
> *


a nice painted frame that looks like a 100 piece puzzle


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

it wont look like that when im done :guns: bet you don't even have a car. keep hatin tho


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

FINALLY the frame is ready for paint. suspension is ready for chrome. A little bit more work on the axle and all the hard work is done. there IS light at the end of the tunnel. The frame will be peanut butter tan(same as the interior) with white pinstripes and silver leaf inlay. Will post pics when frame is done









frame out in the street









rear suspension with spherical bearings in the c-channel/chain bridge


















rear lifted up from front









rear lifted from pass. side









rear lifted from drivers side









rear lifted from back


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

nice work... diggin those trailing arms. :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

lookin good boy


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

nice progress.... hurry up and get it done..... :around:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@May 11 2009, 07:59 PM~13856557
> *FINALLY the frame is ready for paint. suspension is ready for chrome. A little bit more work on the axle and all the hard work is done. there IS light at the end of the tunnel. The frame will be peanut butter tan(same as the interior) with white pinstripes and silver leaf inlay. Will post pics when frame is done
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@May 11 2009, 06:59 PM~13856557
> *FINALLY the frame is ready for paint. suspension is ready for chrome. A little bit more work on the axle and all the hard work is done. there IS light at the end of the tunnel. The frame will be peanut butter tan(same as the interior) with white pinstripes and silver leaf inlay. Will post pics when frame is done
> 
> 
> ...



nice job thats a hell of alot of lift hno: looks good homie comin together nice


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

nice work homie


----------



## NAPTOWNLOLO78 (Feb 16, 2009)

looks nice homie!!! fuck the haters :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NAPTOWNLOLO78_@May 12 2009, 05:05 AM~13860491
> *looks nice homie!!! fuck the haters :biggrin:
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]*khaters (Feb 27, 2009)

what are looking to hit on the inches


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:thumbsup: you really put in some work on this ride. good job. im going to make sure i follow this topic :biggrin:


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

Man your shit came a long way.. looks good


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Frame looks good Just curious about this area here in the picture. With the 5 tons your not going to get a lot of compression out of the spring. Just wodering? But the overall frame looks good cant wait to see it in action.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Sick work homie, looks hella beefy  

I was wondering why you gonna use a 5 ton coill too... Seems alittle heavy, but try it . Might work kick ass... :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Not too shabby there........... 

How long are your Lower trailing arms in the rear & How far forward of the stock mounting location did you bolt them on ???


Im just wondering ........ My sisters have a Wishbone type of rear setup on Thier 79 Regal & it has nice lock up but, They run a Stock trailing arm.........

Might consider an adjustable arm for a few more inches but , we will see ..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

looks pretty nice. see alot I wouldve done differently though


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

what would you of done different?


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks for all the props from everyone I feel alot better knowing people appreciate good/hard fab work. I've been in my garage for about 3 months grinding and molding so I can get that show quality look. Hopefully when i get it all back together it will hop hard as hell. I know there is going to be alot of test and tune once its all done but I wont stop until it smacks the bumper on a full lock up over and over. Inch wise I have no clue but a wild guess probably in the high 80's maybe low 90's on single pump.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@May 13 2009, 03:43 PM~13875788
> *what would you of done different?
> *



well i dont know how high its going to lock up at, but in the pic, the trailing arms are a little short for that lockup. As a general rule of thumb for forward facing 4 links on hoppers, I like the rear wheel to appear to be directly below the spring pocket when the front is on the ground, your is about 6-7" forward of that, it'll hit bumper a little sooner than you want it, on both ends. no big deal but when people see a 6' lockup, they are going to be expecting 100" in their minds, and you might get called a teeter totter hittin 70's with verticle trailing arms like that. you might chain it off a foot or so lower than in the pic and be pretty well off tho










other than that, i really dig the work


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79_@May 13 2009, 02:58 PM~13875943
> *thanks for all the props from everyone I feel alot better knowing people appreciate good/hard fab work. I've been in my garage for about 3 months grinding and molding so I can get that show quality look. Hopefully when i get it all back together it will hop hard as hell. I know there is going to be alot of test and tune once its all done but I wont stop until it smacks the bumper on a full lock up over and over. Inch wise I have no clue but a wild guess probably in the high 80's maybe low 90's on single pump.
> *


More michigan lo loz We need em Im out in ypsi this weekend would like to see the car


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i just realized he relocated axle mounts for the lower trailing arms...should help with the axle not pitching


----------



## StreetCarKiller62 (Jan 16, 2008)

it going to sit on the bumper and not come down good work though


----------



## tyrellt (Mar 14, 2008)

your frame work is awesome.the twixted trailing arms are sick.How much you charge to make em?


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

those arms should have been made longer and the mounting points should have been moved more towards the front of the vehicle. they are 2 short. thats going to need a huge slip and yes it will be a teeter totter.

make the rear axle in the centre of the rear wheel well [factory wheelbase length] when laid out, make it in the centre of the vehicle when its fully locked up [couple inches in is ok] but what you have is too excessive.


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

I was gonna chain them off maybe 8-10 inches from where it is in the picture, its a lot closer to being directly under the spring pocket an that height. even if i only lift in up 10 inches and hit back bumper it will still smash. I will play around with the height and see what works the best. The last thing i wanted is to have that silly teeter hop. And no way in hell im gonna let my car hop and not come back down. This aint gonna be no clown car. I just lifted it up all the was to see how high it would go without binding. Yep i relocated the brackets on the axle to the front instead of top and bottom, from laid out to full lock the axle barely pitches. I was gonna do longer trailing arms but i kinda wanted to keep it somewhat stock looking back there plus it took me two full days and 3 trips to air-gas to do those. I would of been out there for a week if i made them long. I will take some measurements of how long the trailing arms are tomorrow and let u know. As for the price of them for me to build them you let me know what you would pay for them and i will tell you if your close :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

how big are the rear cylinders gunna be looks like your gunna need 50" strokes back there lol :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## backbumper79 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have 18" pro hopper tele's that go to 36" and I could'nt even get a full lock up but i also have a full stack of 3 tons. I measured from the top of the spring to the bottom of the c-channel and it was only 29" so most likely im gonna go with 14 inchers that tele out to 28" and chain it at the right height. I bent the 18's like a bannana when i first mocked it up. The spring hit the stock upper trailing arm bracket that runs from one side to the other and i didnt notice it and kept hittin the switch. so i just cut it out. great way to blow $425 tho :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

IT HAS A MEAN LOCKUP. WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE SWANGIN????


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big_Money_@Aug 17 2009, 07:46 PM~14797302
> *IT HAS A MEAN LOCKUP. WHEN IS IT GOING TO BE SWANGIN????
> *




X2 :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

I AGREE WITH THE LOCK UP .. ITS FINE TO LOCK UP AS HIGH AS YOU WANT IT TO OR WHATEVER BUT THE WHEELS ARE TOO FAR FORWARD ITS GONNA GET STUCK AT 60" AND UR GONNA LOOK LIKE AN ASS WITH ALL THIS LOCK UP AND GET STUCK AT LOW INCHES , ID KICK THE WHEELS BACK ALOT SO YOU CAN GET GOOD NUMBERS AND WHY DID YOU DESCIDE TO GO WITH HEIM JOINTS TO MOUNT THE TRAILING ARMS ??? THOSE ARENT TO RELIABLE YA KNOW , COOL FOR BAGGED TRUCKS BUT DONT REALLY SEE THEM ON ANY HOPPERS AT ALL...OTHER THAN THAT LOOKS REALLY GOOD MAN...


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

wow old topic.


i remember this is when i learned i was "overrated" lol


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

more pics :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Aug 20 2009, 06:36 PM~14831213
> *more pics :thumbsup:
> *


x100


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

backbumper79

Member Group: Members
Joined: Feb 2008 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Active Stats 
User's local time Sep 3 2009, 04:11 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 85 
( 0.1 posts per day / 0.00% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Hydraulics
( 82 posts / 96% of this member's active posts ) 
*Last Active Jun 30, 2009 - 11:11 AM *




I doubt he'll be back to layitlow


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Sep 3 2009, 03:37 PM~14972946
> *x100
> *


x another 100


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

man i was just thinking about this car the other day.

btw, an 18" telescopic is not an 18" cylinder if it gives 36" of lift.. its a 36" cylinder! I dont know why people gotta make things more confusing


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Were in the same boat bro another new and crazy vehicle coming from Michigan if you need hoses or fittings give me a call or you wanna team up check me out 
Myspace.com/strictlybusinesscustoms

I like your style and crazy head just like mine I could use another good fabricator and hydraulics guy


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

dont run 10 batteries through that piston youll smoke the motor i just did it a while ago on 8 hits just tryn to save you some money bro


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by backbumper79+Oct 8 2008, 11:02 PM~11818765-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Sep 4 2009, 01:05 PM~14981839
> *
> 
> dont run 10 batteries through that piston youll smoke the motor i just did it a while ago on 8 hits just tryn to save you some money bro
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 89caddy (Aug 16, 2008)

whens that turd going to be on the streets in the D


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Aaron Kaufman topic


----------

